# Harvesting in the rain?



## Luvinlife (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a few outdoor plants that the trichs look great on and just starting to turn slightly amber but mostly cloudy. I don't want to much amber because I don't care for the EXTREME couch lock effect. I have a few days off work and really planned on doing my harvesting as it is somewhat time consuming and I need to be able to do it during the day but it keeps raining every day. I THINK I remember reading somewhere that harvesting during a rainy peiod will cut back on the quality or size of the trichs and it wont be as strong and that you should wait until after a few days of dry weather to maximize your crop. Now I am trying to go back to verify if I am correct on this but cant find info anywhere on whether it matters. I would really like to get started so if anyone has any info on this it would be greatly appreciated. Also, this is my first thread to post but I have read many, many of others posted and want to say thank you for all the valuable info I have received from this site.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome LL! I get worried big time about bud rot if my buds are getting rained on. If it was me and the buds were ready, I would chop, shake off the water, remove the fan leaves and hang asap. I don't see how the trichs will change from a rainy day to a sunny one, but I am no expert, just an old hippy grower.


----------

